# Save Those Scrap Pieces of Vinyl



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok, I know that "EVERYONE" knows to save the scrap pieces of t-shirt vinyl, but here was an upsell from those scrap pieces.

Local band "500 Pound Gorilla" received their shirts and signage. I included one extra shirt with this on the sleeve (done in scrap)



















As I hear it, there was an argument over who in the band was going to get that shirt

They called me and asked if I could put it on all the shirts and future orders as well.
===

Scrap turned into money... that's the name of the game!

===

Also, this puts my hat press to great use. 


SAVE YOUR SCRAPS! Sometimes they are worth more than the original design


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Good info. Small pieces are also good for those small left chest designs, and back neckline logos.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Ok, I know that "EVERYONE" knows to save the scrap pieces of t-shirt vinyl, but here was an upsell from those scrap pieces.


Actually, I didn't know that  How do you load small pieces of scrap into the cutter? I didn't know those small pieces were usable.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Rodney, use the edge setting instead of roll or paper. I have been told you can use items as small as 2" - but I have never done it that small. Not sure if you can get away with only having one pinch roller on the vinyl, but it would not be hard to try it. Best of luck.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

did you use the scrap from the scrap also?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Actually, I didn't know that  How do you load small pieces of scrap into the cutter? I didn't know those small pieces were usable.


I think probably 4" wide scraps are the real deal. Look at your cutter and the pinch roller tape guides on the rail above the cutting deck. The wide one on the left is for scraps. I hope that makes some sence for ya. 

I always use edge no matter what is being cut unless its 12' long.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Jim, You are my hero. I do the suggestive sales thing alot. I will put a hat in with some shirts or a vinyl sticker. I did this 3 weeks ago with a order for a local night club. I now have a standard order for 500 stickers per month until further notice. ...... JB


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

COEDS said:


> Jim, You are my hero. I do the suggestive sales thing alot. I will put a hat in with some shirts or a vinyl sticker. I did this 3 weeks ago with a order for a local night club. I now have a standard order for 500 stickers per month until further notice. ...... JB


BINGO! Very nice!


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Actually, I didn't know that  How do you load small pieces of scrap into the cutter? I didn't know those small pieces were usable.


Rodney, Perhaps that links me to the GX24 give-away... lol  

I am not sure how to do it with your cutter, but mine will load pieces as small as 1 1/4 inches


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

binki said:


> did you use the scrap from the scrap also?


Yes, it is waiting for further instruction... lol


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I think probably 4" wide scraps are the real deal. Look at your cutter and the pinch roller tape guides on the rail above the cutting deck. The wide one on the left is for scraps. I hope that makes some sence for ya.
> 
> I always use edge no matter what is being cut unless its 12' long.


4" scraps are "PERFECT". Smaller scraps are great for text, but the 4" and above are great for anything that goes on a sleeve, or breast


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

COEDS said:


> Jim, You are my hero. I do the suggestive sales thing alot. I will put a hat in with some shirts or a vinyl sticker. I did this 3 weeks ago with a order for a local night club. I now have a standard order for 500 stickers per month until further notice. ...... JB


Excellent! You are "getting it" Don't think of it as a give-away... Think of it as a "suggestive sale!"


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I am always amazed at the ingenuity of people here. I am just another dog-face slugging it out in the trenches, not an artist, not a salesman, not a mechanic. But I can take an idea and run with it. 

Nice job!


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

binki said:


> I am always amazed at the ingenuity of people here. I am just another dog-face slugging it out in the trenches, not an artist, not a salesman, not a mechanic. But I can take an idea and run with it.
> 
> Nice job!


I can't draw a straight line, or a curved line... I agree with you!


----------



## actualgrafix (Apr 25, 2007)

i have a 6.5" square of vinyl but i cant find a way to have the 2 rollers on it at the same time. There seems to be a type of screw that is holding me from moving it further. I have the Copam 4050 and it has optical eyes that reads how much material you have to work with. Any ideas?


----------



## Rizzo (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Jim,

Just curios, While using the scrap is great........ in every sense. A sesign such as the once above (Gorilla) would take so much of your cutting time instead of a simple screen print if you are getting a bulk order, isn't it?
but then again I guess it all depends on whether you have a screen print set up.


----------

